# 24 trigger reel seat



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

anyone happen to know the exact inside diameter of these reel seats


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

The one I jsut measured was 24.5mm I have several if you need one


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

thats what ill need then thanks chuck


----------

